# Lake MX332 shoe review



## Kevmo (Oct 6, 2018)

It is highly understated the HUGENESS of Lake (already wide) making an EXTRA WIDE shoe. Fifteen years of sizing up in cycling shoes to get decent width may well be over with these shoes! Hooray!


----------

